# K1300R paint reference



## DerekG (Jun 3, 2014)

I foolishly took my bike to a local Tyre fitter for a new rear tyre and they chipped some of the paint off of the wheel rim. They have offerred to repair the damage but need a paint reference number. Any ideas where I can get this reference number?

Thanks


----------

